# Controlling the location of the sand



## Maxhorizon (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 2 Lifetech Powerheads in the 29 Gallon setup of mine, so far just the live rock, live sand, 1 snail & 11 blue legged crabs.

My powerheads are pushing the water around so much that I can not seem to get the sand bed to stay in 1 place, the corners are the places that it blows it all away from, and I have sand dunes all over the tank, is there anyway to help this situation, i have tried redirecting the powerheads, still with no luck.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a huge shot in the dark but itmight work. If oyu direct the powerheads at each other so that they collide directly over the top of live rock or a large a structure it might help to disperse the water currents in a way that doesn't move the sand or at least not so drastically.


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

GET ANOTHER POWERHEAD NOT TOO POWERFUL


----------

